# 5D3 high ISO images



## MLeeK (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm sold! Expand them and look at them full size...
Canon EOS 5D Mark III low light ISO samples: dpreview review samples: Galleries: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Canuk (Mar 6, 2012)

This doesn't help w/ my trying to wait to buy this camera, those sample look great!


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow even up to ISO 51200 its still very reasonable.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 6, 2012)

This is insane. Currently drooling. ISO 25,600 what?


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2012)

*doesn't show the thread to his 400D or 7D*


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 6, 2012)

25,600 looks like 1600 on my 60D.  I'm excited 

(my wallet less so)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm not thrilled with the D800, I need to sell all my belongs and switch to canon!


----------



## Rjcommando (Mar 6, 2012)

That's pretty impressive. I'm just looking at the images via my iPhone, and couldn't really notice any noise until ISO 25,600. I don't recall, did they mention what lens was used?


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 6, 2012)

They didn't say which lens, but exif says 100mm.   If I was a photo review site with a test rig shooting at 100mm, it'd be the EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro... but who knows if that's the case..


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a play with the 5D mkIII at the Focus On Imaging show in Birmingham UK today.  Impressive piece of kit.  Shot at f/5.6 with a 24-70 at 6400 ISO on dark background.  NO sign of noise when zoomed right in on the review shot.  VERY impressive indeed.  That was with the 24 - 70 L at 70mm


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 6, 2012)

Canuk said:


> This doesn't help w/ my trying to wait to buy this camera, those sample look great!



You and me both!


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 6, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Yeah I'm not thrilled with the D800, I need to sell all my belongs and switch to canon!



I don't know as I'd do that... The D800 is still an impressive piece of technology. Canon was just due for one good one in there somewhere.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 6, 2012)

This just makes me feel old.  I remember when 400 was high and 800 was really high.  

Kids these days...they don't know how good they have it.


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 6, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> This just makes me feel old.  I remember when 400 was high and 800 was really high.
> 
> Kids these days...they don't know how good they have it.



Even though I never shot film, I still remember this from my first digi.  Half of the time what you got at 400 wasn't even usable!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 6, 2012)

That was certainly true when I shot film....but I'm sure there are some around who remember when ISO/ASA 25 or 50 was 'normal' and ISO 160 was your 'fast' film.  

Having usable 25,600...is just mind blowing.


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2012)

I think they might have to re-write the ISO scale sometime - otherwise if things keep getting better and better the scale is going to end up with so many numbers that it won't fit on the camera screen


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 6, 2012)

Overread said:


> I think they might have to re-write the ISO scale sometime - otherwise if things keep getting better and better the scale is going to end up with so many numbers that it won't fit on the camera screen



It's true.  Would be so much simpler to just do it in stops...

100=1
200=2
400=3
800=4
1600=5

320 = 2.7, etc....


----------



## Scuba (Mar 6, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I think they might have to re-write the ISO scale sometime - otherwise if things keep getting better and better the scale is going to end up with so many numbers that it won't fit on the camera screen
> ...



Not a bad idea.  That would completely isolate it from film.  Those of us who know what it relates to will still know the relation to film but future gens would have no idea.  Not that it is a big deal but sometimes leaving the past behind is hard for a society/people to do.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome.....that's a beautiful piece of machinery.


----------



## Scuba (Mar 6, 2012)

just looked at them again, the images look better at 25,000 then my 5D at 800.  This is a great step for canon.


----------



## GlassSlinger (Mar 6, 2012)

This absolutely doesn't help me with my decision to go the Nikon route now that I'm going to full frame.  I'm having to re-evalutate everything.  Thanks a lot!  ;P


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 6, 2012)

I had seriously considered switching if the specs weren't impressive on the 5d3. They were better than I expected!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, cause who needs detail when NR can just obliterate it?When the Raw's come in, than we will really see if it's legit


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 6, 2012)

I saw raw somewhere in my travels today... I'll have to find it again!


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's some... 5D Mark III High-ISO raw files But I can't open them!


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it would work better if the dark background didn't look like it had artifacts in the first place, lol.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 6, 2012)

Updated ACR, and just got done checking them out....O.M.G

Blows my D700 out of the water! Glad the whole sharpness thing I was freaking out about is just crappy Jpeg processing, WOW those look awesome for 22MP. the ISO 6400 shot resized down to 16MP is totally in a similar league as the D4. I bet the 1Dx is going to be _rediculous_.


----------



## Cinka (Mar 6, 2012)

That's crazy. Makes me wonder if I should just sell my car and buy the dang'd thing!


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm... I tried updating... It didn't work. Think I'll try that again.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 6, 2012)

how are you able to open the RAW file? I am up to date and can't?


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 6, 2012)

I've updated... I am updating again to see if I have missed something somewhere. I couldn't open them. Wonder if the raw/DNG converter will do it? Might check that next!


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 6, 2012)

just checked and although ACR 6.6 Supports the D800 it doesn't support the 5DIII. Extend | Adobe Photoshop CS5


----------



## Dao (Mar 6, 2012)

Need to stop looking at those sample photos.   ( 8^ O`)`````


----------



## apples (Mar 6, 2012)

_frantically searches pockets for change..._


----------



## pgriz (Mar 7, 2012)

"Be careful what you wish for..."

Yup, we all wanted a camera that can handle high ISO with minimal noise...   check.
We wanted an modern autofocus...  check.
We wanted a high, "real" frame rate...  check.

So what this all means is that...

Fauxtographers don't need to worry about lighting - the equipment will pull out decent images with miserable light.
Fauxtographers don't need to worry about missing the focus, because the equipment will lock on pretty much every time.
Fauxtographers don't need to catch the decisive moment, there's a good image hiding somewhere in that burst...

Damn, I feel like a luddite.  But really, the equipment is going to make it easier to take decently-exposed images under pretty crappy conditions.  Granted,  it won't fix bad composition or framing or subject selection.  And there is the "potentially" saving grace that most fauxtographers won't/can't pay thousands to get the top-of-the-line equipment.  Still, can't help but feel that what we wished for will just open the door wider for people who don't care about the niceties of image-making.  And then we will have discussions like:
 "Yes it is perfectly exposed and perfectly focused, but it just sucks from compositional, esthetic, artistic, visually-pleasing perspectives."
"Pfft.  MY camera is more expensive than what you can afford.  So your artistic comments are just jealous sour grapes because you can't afford my toys. "
"No, what I mean is that your image has no soul, no emotion, no interest..."
"Nah, nah..  you're just jealous that I could get a great shot of little Johnny lit by candle-light in the other room.  And you can't."

Sigh.

But then I suppose, every techological advance was met by sceptics who bemoaned the death of the craft because it was easier than before.  So, yeah.  Call me a luddite.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 7, 2012)

pgriz said:


> "Be careful what you wish for..."
> 
> Yup, we all wanted a camera that can handle high ISO with minimal noise...   check.
> We wanted an modern autofocus...  check.
> ...



^^^^^thats been happening ever since technology has been evolving (with both camera hardware and computer software)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 7, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> just checked and although ACR 6.6 Supports the D800 it doesn't support the 5DIII. Extend | Adobe Photoshop CS5



Adobe will have it right in good time


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 7, 2012)

It opens fine with Canon's Zoom Browser EX.


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I think it would work better if the dark background didn't look like it had artifacts in the first place, lol.



I agree, it's hard to tell where the background ends and the noise begins.


----------



## Rhodes454 (Mar 7, 2012)

Finally got it working. Had to adjust a lot of levels and WB settings as the pics were all either magenta or green. This was using Darktable and Linux (I know, I know, but at least it's working). They look clear enough, but it's hard to tell the absolute quality from a snapshot under artificial lighting.


----------



## Cinka (Mar 7, 2012)

I officially hate my 40D and cannot be happy until it is mine.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 7, 2012)

pgriz said:


> "Be careful what you wish for..."
> 
> Yup, we all wanted a camera that can handle high ISO with minimal noise...   check.
> We wanted an modern autofocus...  check.
> ...


The camera won't replace ability. A friend of mine takes way better shots than me with a cheap p+s and I have a fairly decent dslr. (sad face here)


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 7, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> just checked and although ACR 6.6 Supports the D800 it doesn't support the 5DIII. Extend | Adobe Photoshop CS5



you need the ACR 6.7 beta and you can't open them up in LR.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 7, 2012)

pgriz said:


> "Be careful what you wish for..."
> 
> Yup, we all wanted a camera that can handle high ISO with minimal noise...   check.
> We wanted an modern autofocus...  check.
> ...



yeah, but just think, if we don't have to worry about all of that easy stuff we can work on the OTHER harder stuff!! It just ups the WHOLE game for everyone.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 7, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > just checked and although ACR 6.6 Supports the D800 it doesn't support the 5DIII. Extend | Adobe Photoshop CS5
> ...


Wanna tell me where the heck I find that? Thanks!


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, where is this Beta 6.7? I searched Adobe but must have missed it?

and bummer, LR3 won't get updated? I'll be forced to purchase LR4?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 7, 2012)

Download Adobe Photoshop Camera Raw 6.7 Release Candidate - Adobe Labs


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 8, 2012)

even the H2 102400 will do OK b&w lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 8, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> even the H2 102400 will do OK b&w lol



Yes! I've always wanted to shoot in a black hole. Now I can.


----------



## Scuba (Mar 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > even the H2 102400 will do OK b&w lol
> ...



LOL :lmao:


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 8, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I'm sold! Expand them and look at them full size...
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III low light ISO samples: dpreview review samples: Galleries: Digital Photography Review



Why are you telling me this? I was happy until now> :lmao:

Maybe you will buy me the D800


----------

